# منتديات الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة الإسلامية > الصوتيات والمرئيات الإسلامية >  برنامج يساعدج ويذكرج بقراءة القران كل يوم حماس

## صوت الشعب

اللهم ياوأحــــد ياأحـــد يأحي ياقيووَم فرج هم وأسَعــد كل وحدهـ ترفع وتنشــر الموضوع
وأرزقها من حيث لا تحَتسب




السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ,,,

هذا برنامج رائــــع جــدااا يساعد على تلاوة القران والمداومه عليها ..
وصلني عن طريق الايــميل واحببت ان اشرككم فيه ..



برنامج المحفز لتلاوة القرآن الكريم
(وَقَالَ الرَّسُولُ يَا رَبِّ إِنَّ قَوْمِي اتَّخَذُوا هَٰذَا الْقُرْآنَ مَهْجُورًا) (سورة الفرقان: الآية 30) 

(وَلَقَدْ يَسَّرْنَا الْقُرْآنَ لِلذِّكْرِ فَهَلْ مِنْ مُدَّكِرٍ) (سورة القمر: الآية 17)

الهدف الأساسي من البرنامج:
إن برنامج "المحفز لتلاوة القرآن الكريم" يهدف إلى مساعدة المستخدم على تلاوة صفحة واحدة (على الأقل) يومياً، حيث يعمل البرنامج عند بدء تشغيل الحاسوب، و يفتح على الصفحة التالية للصفحة التي قرأها المستخدم في المرة السابقة.
يروي الترمذي عن عبد الله بن مسعود يقول قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: من قرأ حرفاً من كتاب الله فله به حسنة والحسنة بعشر أمثالها لا أقول الم حرف ولكن ألف حرف ولام حرف وميم حرف.

كما يوفر برنامج "المحفز لتلاوة القرآن الكريم" طريقة سهلة للبحث عن آية ما، و نسخها إلى أي محرر نصوص بسرعة و يسر.

http://www.salaamsoft.com/mohaffez/download.htm



مزايا البرنامج 


تذكير المستخدم يومياً بقراءة صفحة واحدة من القرآن (على الأقل) من حيث انتهى في المرة السابقة.
إمكانية البحث عن كلمة أو عبارة في نص المصحف.
إمكانية الانتقال حسب السورة و الآية و الجزء و الصفحة.
إمكانية نسخ نص آية أو أكثر إلى أي محرر نصوص مع أو دون علامات الإعراب و بالرسم العثماني أو الرسم الإملائي الحديث.
المساعدة على تحفيظ القرآن بضبط البرنامج ليقوم بتكرار تلاوة صفحة معينة.
إمكانية الاستماع إلى التلاوة و الطلب من البرنامج إيقاف تشغيل الحاسوب بعد مدة محددة بالدقائق.
إمكانية إضافة تلاوات مخصصة من الانترنت أو من القرص المحلي باستخدام الملفات الصوتية المتوفرة لدى المستخدم (دون الرجوع إلى المبرمج).
إمكانية إضافية لتلاوة القرآن من الانترنت مباشرة (أكثر من 27 تلاوة حالياً).
ترجمة صوتية (منطوقة) لمعاني القرآن الكريم باللغة الإنكليزية
إمكانية التحكم بحجم الخط المستخدم لعرض النص القرآني و نوعه و لونه و لون الصفحة بشكل كامل ما يساعد الذين لديهم مشكلة في الرؤية. 
و مزايا أخرى لطيفة... 



التلاوات المتوفرة حالياً مع البرنامج:
ماهر المعيقلي
إبراهيم الأخضر 
أبو بكر الشاطري 
أحمد علي العجمي 
سعد الغامدي 
سعود الشريم 
عبد الباسط عبد الصمد - مجود 
عبد الباسط عبد الصمد - مرتل 
عبد الباسط عبد الصمد - ورش
عبد الرحمن السديس 
عبد الله بصفر 
علي الحذيفي 
محمد الطبلاوي 
محمد أيوب 
محمد جبريل 
محمد صديق المنشاوي - مجود 
محمد صديق المنشاوي - مرتل 
محمود الحصري - مجود 
محمود الحصري - مرتل
مشاري العفاسي 
هاني الرفاعي 
معاني القرآن بالانكليزية 
عربي و انكليزي


ســـارعوَ في نشرها في المواااقــع والايميلات لتكَون صدقه جأأأريهـ لكي بعد مماتكـ


واحلا شي ان البرنامج يتوقف ان اخر ايه قريتها ويذكرج بها يعني يحمسج


لاتنسوني ولاتنسون كل من ذكرنا من خالص دعاكم ..

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

سورة يس والرحمن والواقعة والملك الشيخ عبد... 
دعاء قضاء الحاجة لكل من يريد أن يعجل الله له... 
الدعاء المستجاب عند نزول المطر والرعد والبرق 
سورة الناس الشيخ احمد العجمي 
كيف تقضي الصلاة الفائتة ؟ 
قلبي يرف محلقا أنشودة جميلة جدا 
تمتع بأسماء الله الحسنى سكينة و راحة وشفاء 
شفرة تفعيل أسماء الله الحسنى وسبل الوصول -... 
تسجيل جديد من سورة الرحمن كاملة | القارئ... 
الاستعاذة والبسملة

----------


## ميثاء الشحي

جــــــــــــــــــــزاك الله خيرا ياأخيتي

----------


## قلبي الجريح

تم التحمييييييييييييييييييييل

يزاج الله خير غناتي

في ميزان حسناااتج

ربي يحفظج

 :Smile:

----------


## صوت الشعب

اللهم يافارج الهم افرج هم اختي يارب

امين وياكم انشالله

----------


## سحابة الليل

جزاااااااااااكي الله خيرا

----------


## غزير الدمع

الله يرزقج و يرزقنا جميع من حيث لا نحتسب
مشكورة غناتي و يزاج الله خير

----------


## دبيRoSe

يزاج الله خير

----------


## Fsh Fosha

جزاج الله خير 
وفي ميزان حسناتج اختي

----------


## أم المساكين

يزاج الله خير 
والله يثبتنا وياج على طاعته

----------


## نقنوقة

بارك الله فيج
للرفع

----------


## كشكش

ميزان حسناتج انشاء الله

----------


## rayo0oma

جاري التحميل

يزاج الله الف خير

----------


## حرم الشامسي ~

يزاج الله خير

----------


## عيون الغربية

تم التحمييييييييييييييييييييل

يزاج الله خير غناتي

في ميزان حسناااتج

ربي يحفظج

----------


## صوت الشعب

بارك الله فيكم

----------


## صوت الشعب

بارك الله فيكم

----------


## ام فطامين

تم التحميل
في ميزان حسناتج

----------


## جوريه حمرا 84

تم التحميل مشكوووره الغاليه

----------


## عيون الغربية

خواتي العزيزات انصح كل وحده منك اتنزل البرنامج 
لاني انا وايد استفدة منه كل وقت فاضية في الدوام اقرأ وفي البيت بعد 
يزاج الله خير يا صوت الشعب وفي ميزان حسناتج

----------


## ام منوورة

الله يجزاك الجنة يارب

----------


## حبة البركة

يزاج الله خير

----------


## صوت الشعب

> خواتي العزيزات انصح كل وحده منك اتنزل البرنامج 
> لاني انا وايد استفدة منه كل وقت فاضية في الدوام اقرأ وفي البيت بعد 
> يزاج الله خير يا صوت الشعب وفي ميزان حسناتج


يزاج الله خير عالرد والمشاركه بتجربتج

----------


## القرده الشقيه

ما طاااع يشتغل عندي اهئئ

----------


## ام حميده

يجزاك كل خير انشاء الله

----------


## سيده مصرية

جزاك الله خير

----------


## gmare

بااارك الله فيج

----------


## * نرجس*

*يزاج الله خير اختي
في ميزان حسناتج*

----------


## صوت الشعب

> ما طاااع يشتغل عندي اهئئ


افا ليش؟؟


يمكن ماناسب الاصدار جهازج

----------


## سيدة الشمال

في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله 
وجزاك الله من خير الدنيا والاخرة

----------


## عيون المها2

يزاج الله خير .........

----------


## صوت الشعب

بارك الله فيكم

----------


## wegdan_111

جزاكي الله خيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر للرفع هذي المواضيع اللي تنفع في الدنيا والاخره

----------


## صوت الشعب

اللهم طهر قلبي من النفاق والرياء ياارب


ووفقني لما تحب وترضى

----------


## الصدر الحنون2

يزاج الله الف خيز وفميزان حسناتج  :Smile:

----------


## العنود london

جاري التحميل 
جزاكي الله كل خير

----------


## Little Steps



----------


## (النرجسية)

( ربي اني لما انزلت الي من خير فقير)

----------


## صوت الشعب

ربي اغفرلي وارحمني

----------


## صوت الشعب

سبحان الله

----------


## عاشقة المحبين

استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله استغفر الله
استغفر الله
استغفر الله
استغفر الله
استغفر الله
استغفر الله

----------


## ღღღبولياناღღღ



----------


## بنت مسندم

بارك الله فيك~

----------


## صوت الشعب

بارك الله فيكم

----------


## بنت البلوشي20

الله يرزقج و يرزقنا جميع من حيث لا نحتسب
مشكورة و جزاج الله خير

----------


## صوت الشعب

امين

بارك الله فيكم

----------


## عاشقة المحبين

سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك
عدد خلقك
ورضا نفسك
وزنة عرشك 
ومداد كلماتك
سبحان الله ولا قوة الا بالله والله اكبر

----------


## صوت الشعب

بارك الله فيكم

----------


## **ورد جوري**

جزاك الله خير الجزاء وبارك الله فيك

----------


## Sharooof

يزاج الله خير  :Smile:

----------


## صوت الشعب

بارك الله فيكم

----------


## صوت الشعب

اللهم اسالك الجنة وماقرب اليها من قول وعمل

----------


## فجراويه عسل

جزاج الله خيير

----------


## افاهم

تم التحميل و جزاك الله كل الخير

----------


## صوت الشعب



----------


## uaelrose



----------


## صوت الشعب

يزاكم الله خير

----------


## cute uae

> الله يرزقج و يرزقنا جميع من حيث لا نحتسب
> مشكورة غناتي و يزاج الله خير

----------


## جُنون بدوِي

تسسلمين عزيزني .. يزاج الله خير

----------


## SPICY

يزاج الله خير

----------


## صوت الشعب

اللهم اكتب لنا 
الخير دائما وابدا

----------


## الحلم النائم

جزاج الله خير وفي ميزان حسناتج كل حرف نقراه حبيبتي الله يعطيج خيري الدنيا والآخرة((سبحان الله وبحمد ه سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته))

----------


## صوت الشعب

بارك الله فيكم

----------


## صوت الشعب

سبحان الله والحمدلله ولا اله الا الله الله اكبر

----------


## صوت الشعب

ربي اغفرلي واعني على قضاء الدين يااارب

----------


## صوت الشعب

اللهم ياوأحــــد ياأحـــد يأحي ياقيووَم فرج هم وأسَعــد كل وحدهـ ترفع وتنشــر الموضوع
وأرزقها من حيث لا تحَتسب

----------


## مصدوومة

جزاك الله خير

----------


## بنتـ DXB

يزاج الله خير وفي ميزان حسناتج ان شاء الله ^^

----------


## صوت الشعب

يارب امين

----------


## هتون الامل

جزاااك الله خيير 


للرفع

----------


## كسوله وادلع

يزاااج الله خير الغاليه

رفع رفع

----------


## أم حمــد3

بارك الله فيك

سبحان الله والحمد لله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر
.

----------


## المقنعة

يزاج الله خير حبيبتي و ربي يجعله بميزان حسناتج يارب 

و يرزقج كل الي تتمنينه

----------


## رضآٳڪ يٳ ربٳه

سبَحآن الْلَّه وَبِحَمْدِه سُبْحَآن الْلَّه الْعَظِيْم
يـــــزآآج الله خيـــــــــــــــــــــر

----------


## الساعية للجنة

بارك الله فيج اختي

جاري التحميل و النشر

----------


## (الزبرجد)

الله ييزيج خير

----------


## فديت ماماتي..

برنامج رائع 

مشكورة الغالية ويزاج الله خير  :Smile:

----------


## صوت الشعب

بارك الله فيكم

الله يثبتكم ويثبتني على احسن وافضل االاعمال

----------


## صوت الشعب



----------


## رووررريت

جزيتي خيرا"

----------


## صوت الشعب

بارك الله فيكم

----------


## عيون مشتاقه

جزاكي الله الف خير

----------


## missing

جزاج الله خير

تم التحميل وكل شي تمااااااام ......ماعدا

الصوت!!!!!

ماادري ليش مايشتغل ؟؟؟

بليز اللي تعرف تخبرني ,,انا محتاجه للبرنامج

----------


## بنت يدوه

رائع و مشجع ..

شكرا على هذا الموضوع المميز صراحه ..

----------


## غلآااا أمون

بزااج الله خيير خيتوو..

----------


## صوت الشعب

> جزاج الله خير
> 
> تم التحميل وكل شي تمااااااام ......ماعدا
> 
> الصوت!!!!!
> 
> ماادري ليش مايشتغل ؟؟؟
> 
> بليز اللي تعرف تخبرني ,,انا محتاجه للبرنامج


غناتي يمكن من جهازح الصوت

----------


## بنت مسندم

جزاك الله الجنة يارب

----------


## غرشوبة السمر

يزاج الله خير ....

----------


## MaZyo0onT-AD

مشكوووووره بس حبيت اسال يشتغل ع البلاك بيري ؟؟
او في برامج للبلاك بيري 

يزاااج الله الف خير

----------


## صوت الشعب

> مشكوووووره بس حبيت اسال يشتغل ع البلاك بيري ؟؟
> او في برامج للبلاك بيري 
> 
> يزاااج الله الف خير


جربي هذا

http://www.pocketquran.com/PalmQuran.zip

----------


## شمسة الغد

جزاج الله خير

----------


## omkhalid

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
الله يرزقج و يرزقنا جميع من حيث لا نحتسب
مشكورة غناتي و يزاج الله خير

----------


## أم فآآآرس

بارج الله فيييج في ميزان حسناتج ان شاء الله

----------


## صوت الشعب

اليوم اول ايام البيض باقي يومان للصيام الخميس والجمعة اغتنمي الفرصة فالعبادة

----------


## دلوعة الاطفال

تم التحميل 

يسلموووووو ع البرنامج

----------


## Deena

يزاج الله خير حبيبتي

في ميزان حسناااتج

الله يحفظج

----------


## فطمطم2008

جزاااااااااااااااااااااااج الله كل خير

----------


## صوت الشعب

توقفي قليلاً ... 

غدا صيام الاثنين




وتذكري الايام البيض تبدا الخميس

----------


## بنين2010

جزاج الله خير وجعله في موازين حسناتج انتي وصاحبة الموضوع
تم ارساله بالايميل

----------


## صوت الشعب

باجر صيام الخميس

----------


## StranG LOovE

مشكوره اختى على ها المحفز

----------


## عذآلي كثآر

يزاج ربي الجنة

----------


## الهوجسية

يزاج الله خير ع البرنامج الرائع .

----------


## أم بشر

جــــــــــــــــــــزاك الله خيرا

----------


## Darb alwed

برنامج اكثر من رائع
جاري التحميل 
بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله

----------


## الـ س ـويدية

يزاج الله خير

----------


## omkhalid

الله يعطيك العافية 
ودمتم بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## omfalah

جزاااااااااااج الله الف خير اختي

----------


## فديت طاريك

للرفع

----------


## ҭṩᾧᾄ Зẏὄὄᾗẏ

في ميزاان حسنااتج انشااء الله اختي 
استغفر الله العظيم استغفر الله العظييم 

نترقب جديدج انشاء الله

----------


## صوت الشعب

تجربتي في علاج رمل البول بداية تكون الحصى في الكلى
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=963000
صلاة قيام الليل لمن لاتعرف>>للعضوة نوفاني
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=324753
برنامج يحدد الثلث الاخير لقيام الليل >>للعضوة الشوق للجنان
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=613699
موقع إلكتروني لتعليم القرآن الكريم بالتوجيه الصوتي>>للعضوة بنت مسندم مفيد
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=950893

برنامج يساعدج ويذكرج بقراءة القران كل يوم حماس
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=885255
اكتشفي وساوس الشيطان عند قراءة سورة البقرة
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=895241

ﻣنْ دآومَ ﻋﻟىَ قِرآءتَہآ أتَحدآھْ إذآ لمْ يَحصُل ﻋﻟىَ مآ يريدھُ بآلضَبط
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=926288
الَزِمَي الاستِغفار ونْمي مالج
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=929591
وصفة للحمل من الشيخ محمد العريفي
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=936903
الجن وقيام الليل
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=899065
علامات توغل الايمان بقلب العبد وايد حلو الفيديو
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=925032
وضوء النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فيديو
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=929594
جداول للأعمال اليوميه لتساعدكم وتشجعكم في عمل الطاعات
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=926327

----------


## um theyab

تم التحميل بنجااااح
ويزاج الله الف خيير
وان شالله تلاقينه في ميزان حسناتج
(اللهم حقق لصاحبه الموضوع كل ماتتمناااه .. اللهم امييين)

----------


## Just Pearl

سبق وحملت البرنامج بس ماراضي يفتح

----------


## حياة القلوب

الله يسعدك دنيا واااااخره يارب مشكوره روعه

----------


## مينا القلب

يزاج الله خير

----------


## ابغي رضا ربي

جزاكِ الله الف خير

----------


## خيليية

يزااج الله الف خير اختي

----------


## om_kalifa

يزاج الله ألف خير

----------


## المحتاجه

جزاج الله خير أختي

----------


## صوت الشعب

اليوم الاحد 23/10/2011 - 25/11/1432

باقي خمسة ايام للتذكير بفضلها

بتبدا يوم الجمعة

ذكري المسلمين ذكرج الله بالشهادة

حملة صيام عشرة من ذي الحجة جداول العبادات وفضلها انشروها 
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=989459

----------


## صوت الشعب

باقي يومين جددي النية يوم الجمعه لصيام ذي الحجة

* انتبهي اختي في الله *
إنها أعظم فرصة في حياتك ..
إنها صفحة جديدة مع الله ..
إنها أفضل أيام الله ..
تخيلي أنها افضل من العشر األأواخر من رمضان !!


موضوع شامل جداول للعباده وافكار زورينا
http://forum.uaewomen.net/showthread.php?t=989459

ممكن تنشرينه كتوقيع لج وتذكرين المسلمين ذكرج الله بالشهاده

----------


## سلطة سيزر

بارك الله فيج

----------


## نور عيني..

جزااااااااااااج الله الف خير إن شاء الله

----------


## مها الشحي

يزاج الله كل خير 
وفي ميزان حسناتج يارب

----------


## قلبي الوله

يزاج الله خير

----------


## rozee

:Sob7an:

----------


## بنت A.D

يزاج الله خير اختيه .,

و إن شاء الله فـ ميزان حسناتج .,

----------


## فراشة15

يزاج الله خير 
اسأل الله العظيم ان يثبتنا على الطاعات

----------


## صغيرونته

سبحان الله و بحمده سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## bnt_uae=)..~

البرنـآأمج وـآأيد حلوؤ مشكوره أختي ما تقصرين
يزاج الله خير =)|.~,ْ}’

----------


## حروف لا تنسى

يزاج الله خير

----------


## sweet-11

مشكوووورة الغالية 
إن شاء الله يكون في ميزان حسناتج

----------


## حلم بنفسجي

يزاج الله خير

----------


## جوهرة الكويت

جزاج الله الف خير

----------


## Mi!Mi

يزاج الله خير

----------


## وردة الهنا

اللهم صل على سيدنا محمـــد

----------


## Marmella

اهتُف وبكلّ "ثقة"وقُل بقلب صآدق:⁰⁰(يآ حيّ يآقيوم برحمتك أستغيث,أصلح لي شأني كله ولآ تكلني إلى نفسي طرفة عين)⁰⁰والله..لنّ يَخزيك الله أبدآ

----------


## Mi!Mi

للرفع ،،، 
لأني استفدت منه شخصيا 
و يزاج الله خير الغالية و في ميزان حسناتج يارب

----------


## عذآلي كثآر

يزاج ربي الجنة

----------


## мịѕ яαяσσѕнị

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## мịѕ яαяσσѕнị

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## poufooh

يزاج الله خير عزيزتي 

بس احس القسم المناسب لهالموضوع رتل وارتقي ^^

----------


## optmistic_lady

اشكرج اختي و ميزان حسناتج رائع

----------


## amal29

جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## صوت الشعب

تذكير لرمضان

----------

